

Aeron: Open-source high-performance messaging [video] - programnature
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM4YskS94b0

======
vikingpower
49 nanoseconds, average, on a Fujitsu TX 200 with a Xeon E5-2420 hexacore
proc, for adding 10,000,000 lines from a text file, at an average rate of
985,000 lines / second, at 315 bytes / line. Impressive.

